
Pretend Climate Change Is Caused by Aliens - abootstrapper
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/13/opinion/aliens-climate-change.html
======
chewxy
The ever war loving American government will attempt to declare war on aliens
instead. Leading to more weapons manufacture, leading to more anthropocentric
climate change.

------
ctrlaltdev
I knew it! I KNEW IT!

Aliens are terraforming (or rather exoplanetforming) earth to make it
habitable for them!

~~~
zunzun
So... if we _eat_ the aliens, then climate change would stop? Now that sounds
entirely reasonable to me.

